# YO McFortner....



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

You were selected by a few to receive my "First Big Bomb of 2008".

Well, I decided NOT to send it to you....INSTEAD...

I am sending you 42 cigars of your very own private blend. I rolled these in Nicaragua to hone my blending and rolling skills.

With the exception of the 5 I kept, these are the only ones in existance. They are Maduro and a bit on the mild side.

ENJOY!

Also: please confirm that your address in your profile is correct, I read before that you may be moving...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

sam, that is just cool as hell! Congrats Mc Fortner... I'm jelous!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice, Sam!!!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow! That's amazing! Can we get some larger pictures?

Lucky guy. I'm jealous.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sweet! That is a special bomb! Hand rolled by one of our very own.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I think Sam needs to include a certificate of authenticity just in case he becomes the next Don Pepin Garcia!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

That is cool. McFortner you are my new bestest buddy! lol


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I think Sam needs to include a certificate of authenticity just in case he becomes the next Don Pepin Garcia!


~Pepin's Got nothin on me.

lol


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow amazing


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> ~Pepin's Got nothin on me.
> 
> lol


....except for fame and a few million dollars....but HEY WHO IS COUNTING!??

Smack!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Woooooooooow

I'm impressed..

That sir, is a set of keepers


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

McFortner will have plenty to smoke NOW!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Sam,

Well done. If I was wearing a hat I would tip it. If I had a hockey stick I would tap it for you.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Sam that is totaly awesome and I think the recipient is a great choice.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Sa-weeeeet. I think I'd take this over the "big bomb". Sam can blend quite well. 

Great choice.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

WOW what a great gesture!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Talk about a "personal" bomb. Wow! Sam you am!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sam that was a great gift/hit.I'm green with envy


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

amazing. that is one insane hit!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That is just about the COOLEST damn thing I've seen on CL! McFortner, you are one lucky SOB! We all know you deserve it though bro 

And... Sam, you are one hell of a BOTL! That is truly magnificent nevermind unique! Simply awesome! WOW! :dribble::dribble::dribble:

CD


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know if I would smokes those... or put them in a display case.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

My man Sam - that has to be one of the most awesome hits I've seen... ever!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you top that bomb? Amazing. It's almost too tough to even try. Almost.


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

Awesome! Those are special smokes indeed! 

(Sammy, I better get one of those 5 you kept!)


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

1 cigar to 42 people sounds like a good idea.
Nice bomb


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Just be glad he didn't put cellophane on them!

(Inside joke)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow sam, that is very generous of you! Way to hit a BOTL!!!

Deuce


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Sam is the MAN! Just awesome and they look GREAT!!!!!!!!  Do you have your own custom band??


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

<speechless>.........

:biggrin:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice Sam. Class act.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

WOW! That's really cool, Sam. Great pick, by the way!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble: Very Nice!!! :dribble:


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

That's more like a bombing campaign! Way to go Sam.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Where's the recipient?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome Sam. Totally awesome!!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

That just blows my mind.. Sweet. Sam is the Man..


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, that's incredible. Just wow.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

CRAZY!!!!!Just when you think Sam can't even top himself, he comes out with his custom blend, and gives them away!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice Sam! 

It must have taken quite some time to roll all of those.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I'm Jealous--Mcfortner's out of the country and ask me to take care of these till he returns!!!

Nice Jester!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

fantastic!!!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

McFortner???

Where are you??

I need to confirm your addy...I remember you saying something about changing addy's....


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That is first class. Talk about something special.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> McFortner???
> 
> Where are you??
> 
> I need to confirm your addy...I remember you saying something about changing addy's....


You better make sure he is still around Sam!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

outstanding!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

i still haven't heard from him....haven't sent them yet till he confirfms his location...


Anyone?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I know his world is shit right now with the divorce and everything. He's going through a lot, so he might not be on much. Sorry, Sam, don't have much more for you.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

In his profile, he says that his PO box is his current address, in response to your pm I would imagine. Hope that helps


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I can't understand--he was on the last day or two---I thought I saw a message in his profile to you ----You might check it Sam---if he doesn't want them put them up for bid---:dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats a crazy special bomb right there. Sam you are always topping yourself but you made it even harder to do the next time! You Rock!


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

When will the insanity stop....hope it doesnt......that was freakkkkin awesome.....enjoy every last bit...... long ashes


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Sam, have you heard from him yet? if not...

*wink,wink*


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

How did I miss this until now?

Sam, that's probably the coolest thing ever. McF - congrats, brother, and I hope all goes well for you otherwise.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy Cigars !!!! You are the Man,Sam!


----------

